# Case International Maxxum 5240 transmission trouble



## carsonbontrager (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey everybody,
I am having transmission trouble with a Case International Maxxum 5240.
I just purchased the tractor, and whenever I try to drive it in first gear in any of the four ranges, (1,1: 2,1: 3,1: 4,1 the transmission tries to engage, and then goes out of gear.
The other three powershift gears work fine.

This tractor has the sixteen speed, partial power shift transmission.

I think it's electrical, but not sure where to start.
If anyone has any suggestions that would be great!



Look forward to hearing from ya'll!


----------



## ggabim (Sep 30, 2014)

If transmission jumps in neutral,l is electrical (press sensor), but if the tractor stops in first speed powershift and the neutral light or powershift lamp doesn't illuminate the transmission has problem.


----------

